# FreeBSD and SmartCard adapter



## User7 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have laptop HP 8460p with smart Card adapter, and I have mobile (sim Card) network connection. If exist any way to use SC adapter to connection to network?


----------



## diizzy (Sep 21, 2015)

The card reader needs to be connected to the WWAN (GSM/HSDPA/CDMA/CDMA2000/*) so you cannot use a stand-alone reader.
//Danne


----------



## Wozzeck (Sep 25, 2015)

The smartcard holder on HP Elitebook is generally not usable out of the box. You must buy a compatible WWAN mini PCI-E express card and so they will work together

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/HP-Elitebook...-634400-001-/121662008701?hash=item1c539eed7d

Somewhere below the computer there are some screws to withdraw to discover the free mini PCI-E express hatch for this card






But I am not quite sure there will be a matching driver for FreeBSD. This kind of device is not very common, anyway this will depend on the manufacturer. II you have a FreeBSD/Windows dual boot, no problem if not check before on the hardware compatibility notice of FreeBSD 10.


----------



## User7 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok, is available somewhere lost of compatible WWAN card to HP 8460p?


----------



## Handy92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Ericsson hs2340 is compatible but how about Driver? Any body know?

https://gist.github.com/worldeater/8049555 ??


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 6, 2016)

I have had the Ericsson H5321GW 3G modem working under pfSense/FreeBSD. I don't remember if it was an HP branded module. I believe the F5521GW works as well. Worst come to worst you may need to compile your own u3g/usbdevs with the VID/PID because of the HP identifier..I did have to override the default modem init string in pfSense and add CFUN=1.
http://technotation.com/2012/08/15/freebsd-and-mobile-broadband/
The pfSense forum is a good place to search for info as they use FreeBSD.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 10, 2016)

This thread shows that there may be problems with some firmwares. Notice that it is exposing an cdc interface when you will infact should use PPP and ignore the ue0 interface.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/51255/

I am assuming you would be using data services with your device.

Better yet. Skip PPP altogether and use net/mpd5. Its harder to setup but there are good example scripts on the web.
http://mpd.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 11, 2016)

Here are my ATT files to save you some time. You will need to change the cuaU0. device to yours and change to your APN.

mpd.conf

```
startup:
  # configure mpd users
  # configure the console
  #set console self 127.0.0.1 5005
  #set console open
  # configure the web server
  #set web self 0.0.0.0 5006
  #set web open

#
# Default configuration is "dialup"

default:
  load att
att:
  create bundle static att
  set bundle links B-Link
  set bundle enable ipcp
  #set bundle enable ipv6cp
  set bundle enable compression
  set bundle enable encryption
     set iface route default
   #set iface enable tcpmssfix  
   set ipcp ranges 0.0.0.0/0 10.0.0.1/0
   #set ipcp dns 4.2.2.1
   #set ipcp dns 4.2.2.2
   set iface enable nat
  create link static B-Link modem
  set link action bundle att
   #set link bandwidth 921600  
   set modem device /dev/cuaU0.3
   set modem speed 921600  
   set modem script dial-att
  set auth authname att
  set auth password att
   set link keep-alive 6 60
   set link max-redial 0
   open
```


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope I am not threadjacking but I could not find many good examples to post.

Here is the mpd script:

```
dial-att:
   print 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","broadband"\r\n'
   match OK
   print "ATDT*99#\r\n"
   match CONNECTED
   success
   print 'AT'
   match OK
   print 'ATZ'
   match OK
   print 'AT+CFUN=1'
   match OK
   print 'AT+CMEE=2'
   match OK
   print 'AT+CSQ'
   match OK
  print 'AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"broadband\\\"'
   match OK
  print 'AT+CGACT?'
   match OK
  print 'AT+CGATT?'
   match OK
  print 'AT+CGCLASS?'
   match OK
  print 'AT+COPS?'
   match OK
  print 'ATD*99#'
   match OK Connected
   failure

Connected:
   success
```


----------



## Handy92 (Mar 22, 2016)

It is possible to change any identification number sending to operator? Like a Number IMEI or something like that?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 23, 2016)

Bullet point #3 here shows what is needed.
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3msmhk/things_have_changed_we_need_to_stop_being_afraid/


----------



## Handy92 (Apr 2, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?acpi_hp

I do not have ye WWAN module but this is something for it.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 2, 2016)

I find the Sierra modules seem to be the least hassle. Previously my go-to module was the MC7700 and now MC7355. Both do LTE and work without effort in pfSense and FreeBSD with PPP or mpd5.
Dell branded DW5808 modules can be converted to OEM MC7355 VID/PID with AT commands and then work without effort in FreeBSD. Linux Live used for the conversion. Cheap on ebay.

The newer MC7355 modules can be flashed with firmware to either GSM or CDMA as well.
North American Carriers have firmware and there is a Generic.
There are European versions that have MC7305 moniker.


----------



## gratis (Mar 21, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Here are my ATT files to save you some time. You will need to change the cuaU0. device to yours and change to your APN.
> 
> mpd.conf
> 
> ...



Curious, have attempted to use net/mpd5 instead of PPP in v12.0 for a Sierra LTE modem with Verizon. However, if the "set iface route default" directive is used in mpd.conf, the kernel crashes immediately after successful negotiation. 

Not clear on how to set the default route, which it appears the in-kernel PPP has been tweaked to handle quite well. 

Are you still using this configuration, and does it still work for you?


----------

